# Just saying Hi!



## Mistress of the Mist (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm very happy to have found this site!

Halloween is my favorite time of year... when else can you become anyone/thing you want and people appreciate it no questions asked?!

I've been involved with haunted houses and trains and such since I was a child... definitely an amatuer but not afraid to dabble into something new. The internet has become my go-to for learning new techniques for make-up and props - those of us who enjoy doing this type of thing are very generous in sharing tips and tricks... and I'm loving every minute of it! I'm especially interesting in working on my make-up skills... luckily I have some willing victims to work with (my family is very tolerant of my Halloween fetish).

I've just started exploring HauntForum, but I'm sure I'm gonna like it here:biggrineton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MOTM


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Mistress!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Mistress of Mist (nice name BTW).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

"... and I'm telling you my dear 
that it can't happen here

"WhoooOoOOOoo ... could imagine ... that they would FrEak Out somewhere in Kansas ..."


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Where in Kansas are you? I make it up to Wichita once in a while.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

howdy!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

